# My apologies...



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of you may have read the thread and seen the comments where I let my emotions get the better of me. While I stand by my argument, I was wrong in allowing it to get out of hand. This forum is about the exchange of views and ideas and regardless of beliefs it should remain civil. Something that I fully stand for.

My sincere apologies to the forum membership. 

I thought about walking away from the forum (because of other things as well that are not related to this.), but I have decided otherwise. This is just the internet, and this place has been my "internet family". Just like in the real world, you don't always get along with family or even like them. Same goes for here...

So again, my sincere apologies to you all.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
12 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2015)

Have no idea what you're talking about and don't care, just happy you're sticking around.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 23, 2015)

Adler, no worries.

There are actually two discussions not one.. The first is the historical events and the second is how it pans out today, I have lived in Germany of and on for years. The problem with establishing German war guilt is that it ends up with Greece hurling the Nazi card into the meeting every time they are asked to repay a loan. In fact the Nazi card gets thrown in the discussion every time some EU country wants Germany to pay for something, even I found it tiresome and borderline childish as a Brit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't know what thread this is about Chris, but you're not the only one mate. I've lost my rag a few times with people, as you well know. Definitely not my prouder moments, but the antagonists did p*** me off sufficiently to react as I did. Wish I could have rebutted them in some well worded manner instead, but the blood was up and that was it. (I now avoid most topic threads as a result)

Anyway mate, don't be going anywhere!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2015)

Yea Chris it's your_ GERMAN_ temper getting the better of you 
In all seriousness I personally am very happy that you have changed your mind. I also fully understand what triggered it. My first reaction was the same as yours.
But then, having been in Vietnam I share the guilt of My Lai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad you are staying on sir, this place would not be the without you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad youre still hanging out here.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2015)

Our angst is what our German heritage is all about. If we do not let it out occasionally, well, we invade.. France, or something. Just say'in!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Aug 24, 2015)

Adlers dispute was with me, and it is to my great anguish that our differences have junked one friendship. It makes me sad.

Im really down at the moment. I buried a long time friend today, known the woman for nearly 40 years, since I was a child. From Holland. her husband Louis was my soccer coach and his son was my best buddy. a survivor, member of the underground, captured and tortured. 300 people at the funeral. Watching this for the 3rd time in a year is starting to mess with my sanity I think. certainly taking me to the place where the black dog lives as I watch people I have known for a long time lose their strength, their mind and finally their life. 

I apologise for the anguish this may have caused. no, im still the pain in the ass voice but I just wished sometimes I had the brains to keep my mouth shut on things that can obviously be sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2015)

Very sad to hear mate, but you and Chris are both good guys. Differences maybe, but who dosen't have them. If you can both accept each others view point and let it be, then no harm done to the friendship and we can put this behind us.
You are both two very respected members of this forum and it would be a big loss to see either of you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 24, 2015)

parsifal said:


> Adlers dispute was with me, and it is to my great anguish that our differences have junked one friendship. It makes me sad.
> 
> Im really down at the moment. I buried a long time friend today, known the woman for nearly 40 years, since I was a child. From Holland. her husband Louis was my soccer coach and his son was my best buddy. a survivor, member of the underground, captured and tortured. 300 people at the funeral. Watching this for the 3rd time in a year is starting to mess with my sanity I think. certainly taking me to the place where the black dog lives as I watch people I have known for a long time lose their strength, their mind and finally their life.
> 
> I apologise for the anguish this may have caused. no, im still the pain in the ass voice but I just wished sometimes I had the brains to keep my mouth shut on things that can obviously be sensitive.


very sad to hear that Michael


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2015)

This forum can not run with just one Chris. We need a Dean martin to my Jerry Lewis!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes Chris, glad you decided to stick around. Would really miss you if you would leave. Too many guys are not around anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2015)

I like our little dysfunctional family. It's a lot better than my regular one and at least here I get to hear about WW2 Aircraft instead of Aunt Gertrude's goiter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2015)

Michael, my last two childhood through Vietnam and after, friends died in the last year I share your sorrow. 
To quote Evelyn Beatrice Hall: *I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2015)

A4K said:


> Very sad to hear mate, but you and Chris are both good guys. Differences maybe, but who dosen't have them. If you can both accept each others view point and let it be, then no harm done to the friendship and we can put this behind us.
> You are both two very respected members of this forum and it would be a big loss to see either of you go.



The viewpoint (and yes insult to me) that started this riff I can not accept. 

I however will remain civil, and will not discuss it further with parsifal. I will leave it at that, and I apologize to all of you for not being so during the "discussion". 

There where several reasons I thought about leaving, this was just the icing on the cake. I had actually been thinking about it for a little over a month. I am not going though. This is my cyber home away from home. I love most of you guys too much... Especially the guys on the moderating team, some of whom I can honestly call a friend.

I just wanted to express my apologies, because how can I be a moderator and enforce rules of the forum if I act that way. I won't let my emotions get in the way of that again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2015)

Njaco said:


> This forum can not run with just one Chris. We need a Dean martin to my Jerry Lewis!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Good to know you're not leaving Chris. Regardless of differences, this forum is one of the best going - having very briefly perused some others, I have seen insults, a great deal of "I'm an expert so I must be right", and a heck of a lot of total b*ll*cks - which is something I _don't_ see here. It's people like you, and the vast majority of the members here, all of which I consider friends, which make this such a great place to be, with so much knowledge and real expertise.
So, stick around, chew the fat - but don't march into Poland or annexe the Sudatenland !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2015)

No worries Chris, I'm not aware of the details of what happened. Either way, glad you're sticking round mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

What ever happened...I missed it...doesn't matter...you are a credit to this forum and I am glad you are staying, the Family would not be complete were you to leave.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2015)

The only reason I'd let you leave, is to get me a proper beer, now don't you f*cling dare go anywhere, The Pop-Tart Whisperer needs his caped sidekick to keep an eye on him, we've all heard about his shenanigans and it's starting to get out of hand....

We all lose our rags from time to time mate, friends _and_ family (which you are) look beyond that and never let it ruin a perfectly good thing, which this is....

Now, f*ck off and get me a beer!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> The only reason I'd let you leave, is to get me a proper beer, now don't you f*cling dare go anywhere, The Pop-Tart Whisperer needs his caped sidekick to keep an eye on him, we've all heard about his shenanigans and it's starting to get out of hand....
> 
> We all lose our rags from time to time mate, friends _and_ family (which you are) look beyond that and never let it ruin a perfectly good thing, which this is....
> 
> Now, f*ck off and get me a beer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2015)

Been off for a few days Chris and missed whatever triggered this but glad you've decided to keep your cell. After all, where else can you get so much bacon?


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not overly well acquainted with the disagreement, but have some slight idea where it might have originated. I would hate have any member of our "family" to leave as I have come to regard each as a friend.
As far as the blame Germany for everything sentiment, you would have to blame every European nation as they participated in the Holocaust as collaborators. That would even include unnamed portions of the old Soviet Union. It seems to be forgotten that in 1939 Poland was divided by Hitler and Stalin, which is why I still wonder why England and France only declared war on Germany and not both. Any way Chris, as far I'm concerned little if any apology needed. Just try to heal the rift between you and Parsifal and accept that you won't always agree on everything.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2015)

at6 said:


> I'm not overly well acquainted with the disagreement, but have some slight idea where it might have originated. I would hate have any member of our "family" to leave as I have come to regard each as a friend.
> As far as the blame Germany for everything sentiment, you would have to blame every European nation as they participated in the Holocaust as collaborators. That would even include unnamed portions of the old Soviet Union. It seems to be forgotten that in 1939 Poland was divided by Hitler and Stalin, which is why I still wonder why England and France only declared war on Germany and not both. Any way Chris, as far I'm concerned little if any apology needed. Just try to heal the rift between you and Parsifal and accept that you won't always agree on everything.



I have no problem with not agreeing with someone. We all have our own ideas and opinions. That is ok.

I however will never repair a rift with someone that justifies and thinks it is okay to rape, beat and murder innocent children simply because they are "guilty" being German.

My apology is to the forum members for losing my cool.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 1, 2015)

oooh, I have never lost MY temper...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2015)

at6 said:


> I still wonder why England and France only declared war on Germany and not both.



Amen! Every time I get into a discussion with somebody who states that Russia won the war I always like to point out they also helped start it and then the very country we came to the defense of (Poland) we abandoned to one of the very parties that invaded it. That point gets lost on too many people.

Abandoning Poland still embarrasses me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

